# EDDIE BUCK's opening day buck(pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Eddie got up early this morning to go hunting......it is opening day........came back around 8:30am.....said I needed to come help him drag his deer out......take a look........
bopeep


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good Job!!!!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Good Job!. My DH is itching to get in the woods, doing good at turkey shoot in the mean time.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice :happy:


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice buck. I spent 3 years in Wayne County and never saw one even close to that. I did see some really deformed antlers by the Neuse.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Woo-hoo!

**says the lady that just finished a bowl of venison stew**


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Nice looking buck Eddie. He'll be some good eating.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks Folks,and I hope you hunters have good luck real soon too.eb


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

congrats eddie!!!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Yay EB!


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats a good'n eddie,fry a backstrap up for us!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm jealous! I haven't even made it out to the woods yet.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice looking Buck.But believe it or not it wouldn't be Legal here :bash:

big rockpile


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

CONGRATS EB! 

hey rock the button buck I took then must be a hangin offense there then !


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Nice looking Buck.But believe it or not it wouldn't be Legal here :bash:
> 
> big rockpile


 Do they need eight points or is hunting at night with a light frond upon? Just kidding folks,I wouldn't stoop that low unless the babys were hungry.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Do they need eight points or is hunting at night with a light frond upon? Just kidding folks,I wouldn't stoop that low unless the babys were hungry.



I tell you I just hate counting points they don't add any flavor to the meat.But we can kill unlimited Does.

big rockpile


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice buck! Congratulations, call me when the chili is done


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

Yum Yum Yum!! Congrats


----------

